
Americans Trust the CDC on Covid-19. Trump, Not So Much - samizdis
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/americans-trust-the-cdc-on-covid-19-trump-not-so-much/
======
mytailorisrich
Countries that are faring well have also worked closely with the WHO and we
know what Trump thinks of that.

